# Anyone watch the Seahawks/Saints game?



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow that game was intense!

Go hawks!!!!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

it was an awesome game... Way to go Seahawks...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Seahawks won?! Even better for my falcons! Sweet!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes I watched it and the Colts lost too!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lets Go EagleS!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Seahawks won?! Even better for my falcons! Sweet!!


Only bad news for you is the packers are coming to atlanta.

Seahawks game was a good one, that run by marshawn lynch was the best run I've seen in awhile. At :12 he beasts your boy out the way.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Only bad news for you is the packers are coming to atlanta.


True & the packers are my hubby's team. But they did beat them once + they're on a bi...

Either way I'm happy with this season for the Falcons


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't believe these wins. First the hawks now the packers... What is happening to your world football??? Lol. Good thing I don't bet on games or I woulda been out money...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It stinks that the Saints lost and the Colts lost But when you come from Indiana, how can you not pull for the Colts? And when you went to Purdue University by way of Ft. Wayne, how can you not love Drew Brees? Unhappy, but life will go on! GO BOILERS/GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> Only bad news for you is the packers are coming to atlanta.
> 
> Seahawks game was a good one, that run by marshawn lynch was the best run I've seen in awhile. At :12 he beasts your boy out the way.
> YouTube - Marshawn Lynch Awesome Touchdown Run vs Saints- Playoffs


That TD was awesome!

He's like "Get the F*** outta my way!"


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hee hee:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> True & the packers are my hubby's team. But they did beat them once + they're on a bi...
> 
> Either way I'm happy with this season for the Falcons


If ya'll beat the packers ya'll are goin to the superbowl, if not the packers are goin, I'm picking the seahawks over the bears because culter sucks and the winner of the atlanta and packers game over the seahawks. I wouldn't be suprised if the seahawks go all the way though.

BUT, I'm pickin my New England Patriots to win it all. Brady needs that 4th ring, I hope he gets 5 and makes history.


----------

